# Nissan Rogue 2015 liftgate will not close?



## Christian Briere (Jul 2, 2019)

The liftgate on my Rogue 2015 will open using keyfob, dash switch or the door pushbutton.
but will not close any ways?? 

any idea why it does that?
is these a fix for that?


----------



## pepide (Oct 18, 2019)

Had you tried to close it manualy and open it with the switch... And with the switch again to close it ? 

I had this issue... And it work... It s maybe a protection fonction of the liftgate to provent it from breaking...

Do you speek french ?


----------

